# 2013 Ram 2500 Crew- What plow to get??



## grady282 (Nov 3, 2013)

2013 Ram, 5.7, 2500 Crew cab- Need to plow about 10 properties. Was thinking a straight 8'. Fischer dealer in town, Western 30 miles away, Snowdog 5 miles away, and a couple of others 50+ miles away. I'm somewhat mechanical but need service if problem is beyond me. Any input??


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Personally I'd go with the Fisher


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Fisher and Western are simpler plows so go with either.

10 properties is a lot to plow for free.


----------



## Snoviper (Jul 10, 2003)

*Sno-Way 29HD 8ft*

I ended up getting a Sno-Way 29HD 8 foot on my 2012, but I have a Sno-Way dealer close by.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm in love with mine. And you can get this for what you pay for a Western straight blade.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I would go with the Fisher since you have a dealer close by and Fisher makes a quality product.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Fisher in town, Snow Dogg 5 miles away. Those are the choices in my opinion. I've plowed with both, both are great. I probably go with the Dogg because like Harley above said, you can have a Vee for the price of a straight.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Agree with the others on the SnowDogg. Mine is now 3 years old, never a problem and still looks/works new. Bought mine for $4600


----------

